# Animated Swinging Skeleton



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

This is cool--can't wait for the rest!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Swinging Skeleton, Pt. 3--Motor Platform

I used a 24 RPM gear motor that I got from Surplus Center.com to power my swinging skeleton. Any gear motor with a similar RPM should work well.

This is the motor I used. It's really a 45 RPM, 24 volt motor, but it runs at 1/2 speed using 12 volts DC. This motor has been running my skeleton for 8 years :

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Brands/Molon/45-RPM-24-VDC-GEARMOTOR-W-DRIVE-WHEEL-5-1660.axd


Start with a 1" think wooden board measuring approximately 11 X 5-1/2". I mounted my motor on the board about 4-1/2" from the front edge, about 4" high. Also, if you use the same motor I did you'll have to drill a large hole in the board to allow the rear part of the motor to go through the board.
Use the necessary bolts, nuts and washers needed to secure the motor to the board.



The shaft for the motor can be made form 1/2" wide, 1/8" thick aluminum stock. Cut a piece about 4" long. Drill a hole big enough for the motor shaft and mount the crank to the motor. (You can just bolt the crank arm to the large, black pulley that comes mounted on the motor shaft.) Mount a small pulley on the opposite end of the crank, 3-1/4" from the center of the motor shaft. The fishing line that moves the Swing Rocker Assembly will be connected to this pulley. I used a small, white pulley I salvaged from an old dishwasher.

NOTE: If you don't have a pulley, you might use a small flat washer on a screw instead. Then just drill a hole in it for the fishing line to attach. Kind of like a Flying Crank Ghost set-up.





Next, cut a 13-1/2" section of 1 X 3" wood board. Then cut a 1 X 2" board to the same length of 13-1/2". Use some of the 1-1/4" long wood screws to mount the 1 X 2" board flat on top of the 1 X 3" board, flush with the right side edge of the 1 X 3" board. (See pics) Take the board with the motor mounted to it and stand it upright on top of the 1 X 3" board, with its back side flush against the 1 X 2" bd. you just mounted. Then use two of the 1-1/4" wood screws to mount the motor board to the 1 X 2" board. 



Drill a 1/4" hole thru the 1 X 3" board, in front of the motor board and about one inch from the front end. 
At this point is where you should estimate the diameter of the tree branch you will be mounting the motor platform to. Add about an inch or two to this estimate and measure that far (branch thickness plus a couple of inches) from the first hole. Drill another 1/4" hole thru the 1 X 3" board, but this time on the back side of the motor board. 
Cut another 1 X 3" board measuring a few inches longer than your distance between the 1/4" holes. 
Lay this board under the motor platform board and drill thru the same two holes, into the small board so that the holes will line up with each other. This is where both of the 1/4" threaded rod pieces will go to mount the motor platform to the tree limb. (See pic) Or if your tree limb is small enough, a U-Bracket might work also.
This completes the Motor Platform.

Read further in this thread for the rest of the Tutorial


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes. YES!!! THANK YOU so much for taking the time to make the tutorial.
I appreciate it so much!!
Hopefully, in the next year or two Lilly will be swinging in our haunted garden. THANK YOU!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Set-Up and Operation of Swing

PUTTING IT ALL TOGETHER

First, paint both the Motor Platform and the Rocker Assembly flat black.

I recommend mounting the Motor and Rocker assemblies on parallel limbs of a tree, at the same height if possible. It would be ideal if both limbs were only two or three feet apart from each other also.
Mine was originally set up this same way, but over the years the tree limbs have grown bigger in diameter and are no longer parallel to each other. This doesn't affect the operation of the swing, it just takes a bit longer to align the two assemblies for proper operation.





If you can mount the two assemblies high up in the tree and out of sight--it adds to the mystery of how that skeleton is swinging by himself. I’ve seen passers-by stand there in wonder, trying to figure out how the skelly is swinging himself. Even had a fire truck stop once to watch it.
I recommend mounting the Rocker Assy. and Swing before mounting the Motor Platform. The Rocker Assy. needs to be mounted on a limb that is as level as possible, so that the skelly will swing straight. Mount the Rocker Assy. to the branch and use a bubble level to get it level. You may have to shim it with small pieces of scrap wood in some places (like I do) to get it level. Add the metal keeper onto the U-bolt under the branch and tighten the nuts to hold the whole assembly in place. (Or add the small wood keeper and tighten the nuts on the two 1/4" treaded rod sections---if you used those instead.)




For added support, I tie a length of string to one of the 1 X 2" pieces that the PVC coupler is mounted to and tie the other end to a limb above the Rocker Assy.



Hang the swing ropes to the rocker arms. I used some hardware (I’m not sure what they are called –it’s a C-shaped metal connector with a screw thing that fills the gap in the “C”. (See the close-up pic in the first part of the tutorial.) If you don’t have those, even some bailing wire will work to hang the swing from the two screws/flat washers on the back sides of the rocker arms. Tighten the two screws. Then use some bailing wire thru the two eye bolts at the bottom and tighten around each rope. (See close-up picture)

This next step is VERY important for making the skeleton "sit up" properly on the swing. First, drill two small holes in the top of your skeletons head. Insert some fishing line thru the holes and tie it off. Run the fishing line up to the middle of the PVC crossbar of the Rocker Assy. Pull it taught and wrap it from the BACK SIDE of the crossbar, over the top, and around the FRONT SIDE for several turns. Insert a small screw into the crossbar and tie off the fishing line to it. IMPORTANT--make the line just tight enough to hold the skellys head up straight. If the fishing line is too tight, it takes the pressure off the swing ropes and causes the swing to swing crooked. Your skelly should be sitting up properly now.



NOTE: This fishing line not only holds up the skeleton, but with the way it is wound around the crossbar has an added bonus in the fact that as the Rocker swings forward, the line unwinds itself a small bit allowing the skeletons head to sort of "lean forward" as he swings forward. This helps to add to the illusion that he is actually powering the swing himself.

Mount the Motor Platform straight across from the Rocker Assembly on a parallel tree limb. Try to line up the motor crank as best you can with the Rocker Arm and eye bolt.
Rotate the motor shaft so that it is pointing to the left, straight at the Rocker Arm. (9 'o clock position or whatever position gets the pulley AS CLOSE to the Rocker Arm as possible.) Tie a length of fishing line to your pulley (or washer). Run the other end to the eye bolt at the top of the rocker arm, which should be pointing straight up by the weight of the swing/skelly. 






IMPORTANT: It would seem logical to want to tie the line to the eye bolt as tight as possible, to give the motor the most “pull” for the money. But, through trial and error I’ve found that the swing will swing with the best motion if you feed the line through the eye bolt to where it has NO slack at all, then pull TWO INCHES of more line BACK toward the motor crank. For some reason, the swing needs this two inches of slack to allow for the back-swing. Now, depending on the weight of your swing/skelly, more or less slack may be needed. Like I said---trial and error.

Before tightening the mounting bolts on the Motor Platform, you may have to point the whole assembly downward or upward toward the Rocker assembly for proper operation. 
Lastly, I drilled a hole near the rear of the Motor Platform and tied on some nylon string. Then I tied the other end to a tree branch above the assembly for added support.



Final Thoughts
One possible option if you don't have two tree branches parallel to each other might be to mount the Motor Platform ABOVE the Rocker Assembly (pointing down to it). The rocker arm that the fishing line attaches to would be horizontal, instead of pointing straight up.
I haven't ever tried it, but I think it would work.
Or, another idea would be to use a longer board as the base for your Rocker Assembly and just mount your gear motor assembly to the same board. Then add a support line, tied to an upper branch.
I may have to do this as my “swing” tree continues to grow.
END of Tutorial


----------



## Aldeross (Oct 12, 2015)

Going to have to try this one. Looks great.


----------



## onescooter (Sep 24, 2015)

Great tutorial! Just waiting on my motor. I made it with the life size skeleton, will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks! Yes, let me know how it turns out.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome tutorial. I now wish I had a tree large enough to try this with!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I love this and look forward to making one myself.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## Haunted Engineer (Dec 8, 2015)

Tutorial is awesome and what a great idea! I just wish I could figure a place to put one. . . oh wait, just did!


----------



## onescooter (Sep 24, 2015)

I made mine with a life size skeleton but used a wiper motor with speed control. It is awesome! Thank you for the tutorial. I will try to get a video up of it soon.


----------



## haunted_hallow (Oct 12, 2015)

onescooter said:


> I made mine with a life size skeleton but used a wiper motor with speed control. It is awesome! Thank you for the tutorial. I will try to get a video up of it soon.


I'm in the process of the making the same prop. Can you share your design pictures?


----------



## haunted_hallow (Oct 12, 2015)

DaveInTheGrave, how did you secure the shaft to the motor rod in the middle? In the picture, I see you used two screws. Can you provide the closeup picture of that assembly if possible? Thanks.


----------



## onescooter (Sep 24, 2015)

Wiper motor


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

haunted_hallow said:


> DaveInTheGrave, how did you secure the shaft to the motor rod in the middle? In the picture, I see you used two screws. Can you provide the closeup picture of that assembly if possible? Thanks.


The motor shaft is flat on one side. So I just put my crank on the rounded side, then used a short piece of the same metal stock on the FLAT side with two holes drilled through. Use the short piece as a guide and drill matching holes in the crank. Then use small screws, lock washers and nuts to secure it tightly against the motor shaft.

If you need a picture, I can go out in the yard and take one. Mine is swinging out there now.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

onescooter said:


> I made mine with a life size skeleton but used a wiper motor with speed control. It is awesome! Thank you for the tutorial. I will try to get a video up of it soon.


Cool! I would like to see a video of it.


----------



## onescooter (Sep 24, 2015)

Heres a pic of it. I will have to get my son to upload the video. I'm not smart enough. This was a great idea Dave! With the wiper motor and the pwm speed controller 
you are able to make it swing slow or fast. This is my favorite.


----------



## onescooter (Sep 24, 2015)

Heres the video.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Hmm. Says "Video is Private" when I click on it.
But I can tell from the picture he looks fantastic. Great job!
And that's cool you can control the speed. I hope he lasts for many Halloweens to come!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

haunted_hallow said:


> DaveInTheGrave, how did you secure the shaft to the motor rod in the middle? In the picture, I see you used two screws. Can you provide the closeup picture of that assembly if possible? Thanks.


Also if you're using the same motor I did with the black plastic pulley on it, you can just bolt your crank to the pulley itself. That would be the easiest way.


----------



## SewingPirate (Oct 27, 2016)

That's great well done, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish I could do a swinging skelly. I really like how much swinging motion you got there. I see you have inspired others also. Great job on this. I don't have a tree for one but maybe someday.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks! Yea, I'm lucky I have a tree with a horizontal branch to mount it on.


----------



## draxula16 (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey Dave (and fellow forum members), sorry for bumping this. I wanted to make this last year but decided to make a motor-powered hanging guy instead. This year I would absolutely love to make this and give it to my brother for his birthday. 

Is there any way to fix the photobucket issue? It would mean a lot. Thank you and have a great week!


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

Just wondering?......Would this work...."IF"?......you had the Motor operating the Swing.....down on the Ground Level.....pulling the Seat of the Swing.....Backwards?
We have a Big Tree in our Front yard, in which to hang the Swing Off of.
But......we also have some Shrubs about 15 feet behind where the Swing would be at.
I was thinking.......Why....go to all the trouble of doing the Over Head Unit, when ......I could just Hide the Motor in the Shrubs.....Mounted on a 4x4 Post, that I would place into the ground.....and I would then....just run my Fishing Line......to the Seat of the Swing......and its done!
The Skeleton would be in our Grave Yard.....which is protected by and surrounded by a Grave Yard Picket Fence......sooooo......we would not have anyone.....walking around behind the Swing or any where near it.
By placing the Motor down on the ground.......it just skips all the other steps that are required for doing it, from up in the tree?
What do you think?
I can not see why......this would not work?
The Tree Idea....is Great.....IF.....all your Ducks line up in a Row....but....the chances of having Limbs that all line up and being Level, or the correct distance from one another etc...... well.......Murphy's Law.....would certainly come into play 9 out of 10 times.....I am sure! LOL
So......I am thinking......to make things.....a lot less stressful and so much easier to do ( Falling out of the Tree, is not something that appeals to me! LOL) by just Hiding the Motor behind some Bushes.......Running my Invisible Fishing Line to the Middle of the Seat.....and you are done!
It would be so much Easier.....making adjustments down on the ground........as opposed to being up a Ladder in the Tree.
Once again.....Murphy's Law and Gravity.....always comes into Play....when mounting anything.....Up in a Tree! lol
I was thinking......whether the Motor be up in the Tree or down on the ground......you will want to keep Intruders away from the Swinging Skeleton.
So.......by having the Pulling Motion down at Ground level, should not present a problem....and if there is a Problem.....it would be so much Easier to Fix....down on the Ground...on a Rainy Damp Cold October day....than climbing up a Slippery Ladder in the same weather conditions.
What do you think?
I'm going to give it a try.....and I'll let you know how it works out.
I can't see, any reason.... that it will not work.
Making things really Easy to do.......is my goal.... when it comes to Props, so that any one can do it.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Not likely that you would get this to work by having the motor pull on the seat, it's a much longer distance to pull and I think it would be extremely difficult to get the timing right. Not trying to hyjack dave's thread but I came up with a more simple design, you can view it here.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/166034-animated-skelly-swing.html


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

draxula16 said:


> Hey Dave (and fellow forum members), sorry for bumping this. I wanted to make this last year but decided to make a motor-powered hanging guy instead. This year I would absolutely love to make this and give it to my brother for his birthday.
> 
> Is there any way to fix the photobucket issue? It would mean a lot. Thank you and have a great week!


Hi draxula,
I can't seem to find any time to re-do all of my tutorial pics that I lost when PhotoBucket backstabbed all of it's members. I found a new photo hosting site, but I'm kind of leery on how reliable it is. Let me try to make this swing my priority and get the pics replaced. the hard part is remembering which pic went where. LOL
Anybody know a good (free or cheap) photo hosting site? Besides photobucket, of course...….


----------



## schmidtoaks (Oct 5, 2019)

I would love to be able to build this skeleton swing but Photobucket has blurred all the photos making it rather difficut.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

schmidtoaks said:


> I would love to be able to build this skeleton swing but Photobucket has blurred all the photos making it rather difficut.


Not trying to hijack Dave's thread but here is the tutorial for my design if you're interested.








Animated Skelly Swing


This thread is on my design of the Swinging Skelly. I didn't come up with the basic idea for this prop, I give credit to others here for that, but I did come up with this design which I believe is a very simple approach to building the mechanism. MATERIAL LIST 1x6x18 oak base (2) 2x4x9.5"...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

schmidtoaks said:


> I would love to be able to build this skeleton swing but Photobucket has blurred all the photos making it rather difficut.


Try Imgur.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Victorian! I'll check into Imgur.
I appreciate it!
To everyone interested: I will try my best to fix this tutorial. I apologize. Photobucket is a piece of crap.


----------

